# Does anyone know any good online reputation services?



## Axelfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Because i tried contacting reputationhawk,but they haven't responded back to me yet.

Does anyone know a good one?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2009)

What the hell is a reputation service? Something for WoW, or something that precedes you, at a cost?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> What the hell is a reputation service? Something for WoW, or something that precedes you, at a cost?



Something that removes info about you from the internet.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 4, 2009)

<_< Information never dies. So they say. If you have a reputation, there will always be someone who remembers. Move on. Total waste of cash.

Unless you're a sex offender or something.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2009)

If you can't do it yourself...realistically speaking, it most likely can't be done. Since you'll have all the info, all the passwords, and all the things needed to remove them, that some company won't. 

Unless I'm misunderstanding something here.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> If you can't do it yourself...realistically speaking, it most likely can't be done. Since you'll have all the info, all the passwords, and all the things needed to remove them, that some company won't.
> 
> Unless I'm misunderstanding something here.



Because someone on another board i won't mention here,looked up my usernames and published my info without permission.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because someone on another board i won't mention here,looked up my usernames and published my info without permission.


 You have no true animosity online Ever. Assuming you do so is foolish. You took a risk, and it may of caught up with you.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> <_< Information never dies. So they say. If you have a reputation, there will always be someone who remembers. Move on. Total waste of cash.
> 
> Unless you're a sex offender or something.


 
Or unless it was something totally awesome on the internet that you wish you had saved a copy of. Cause god damn, when you REALLY wish you saved something online, it'll frickin' disappear and never be seen agian.



renaissancefan98 said:


> Because someone on another board i won't mention here,looked up my usernames and published my info without permission.


 
So the Catholics Googled you and found out about your 'Hobbies', huh?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Or unless it was something totally awesome on the internet that you wish you had saved a copy of. Cause god damn, when you REALLY wish you saved something online, it'll frickin' disappear and never be seen agian.
> 
> 
> 
> So the Catholics Googled you and found out about your 'Hobbies', huh?



No a bunch of rightwing wackos published stuff like my Livejournal account that has been closed and whatnot.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No a bunch of rightwing wackos published stuff like my Livejournal account that has been closed and whatnot.


 
Maybe if you didn't have so many accounts on conservative websites, like FreeRepublic and such?

*sighs as he skims through Google posts* And all you talk about on said conservative websites is still just SecondLife...  ...Even on Catholic forums...


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 4, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Maybe if you didn't have so many accounts on conservative websites, like FreeRepublic and such?
> 
> *sighs as he skims through Google posts* And all you talk about on said conservative websites is still just SecondLife...  ...Even on Catholic forums...



Yeah,it's almost like they pulled a whole dox on me.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Yeah,it's almost like they pulled a whole dox on me.


 
Maybe if you didn't use the same username on FurAffinity.net where you posted photos of a stuffed animal modified with sex holes AND on Catholic or Republican forums?

Just sayin', that might have helped you not get into the mess in the first place. Kinda obvious when you think about it, huh?

So, did this happen on FreeRepublic?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Maybe if you didn't use the same username on FurAffinity.net where you posted photos of a stuffed animal modified with sex holes AND on Catholic or Republican forums?
> 
> Just sayin', that might have helped you not get into the mess in the first place. Kinda obvious when you think about it, huh?
> 
> So, did this happen on FreeRepublic?



Well i saw someone else on Freerepublic post about Second Life,but as soon as i posted my tiger avatar,they were derailing the thread and being total pricks,and the mods are a ass for not banning the people for insulting me.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well i saw someone else on Freerepublic post about Second Life,but as soon as i posted my tiger avatar,they were derailing the thread and being total pricks,and the mods are a ass for not banning the people for insulting me.


 
Oh yes Dave, I found the post where they posted about you.  Thanks.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well i saw someone else on Freerepublic post about Second Life,but as soon as i posted my tiger avatar,they were derailing the thread and being total pricks,and the mods are a ass for not banning the people for insulting me.


Banning someone for insulting you? Dude you sound pathetic. There is this wonderful thing called "ignoring" Try it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Banning someone for insulting you? Dude you sound pathetic. There is this wonderful thing called "ignoring" Try it.


 
In googling, he appears to have a long history of being a member of various Conservative forums, then never talking about anything on topic and only talking about SecondLife, then the mods get fed up and ban him.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> In googling, he appears to have a long history of being a member of various Conservative forums, then never talking about anything on topic and only talking about SecondLife, then the mods get fed up and ban him.


 Sounds like a troll... or a retard. one or the other,


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> In googling, he appears to have a long history of being a member of various Conservative forums, then never talking about anything on topic and only talking about SecondLife, then the mods get fed up and ban him.



That's the stuff i want to disappear.

Because i contacted these gais but didn't hear back from them yet.

http://www.reputationhawk.com/


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sounds like a troll... or a retard. one or the other,



I'm not a troll,i belong to a well-known anti-griefer group in SL that hunts down and reports griefers. How can i be a griefer if i belong to a group that reports griefers?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> I'm not a troll,i belong to a well-known anti-griefer group in SL that hunts down and reports griefers. How can i be a griefer if i belong to a group that reports griefers?


 What potion does that leave? Then talk about SL in Gaming or SL forums not Conservative forums. Expect intolerance around oh I dunno CONSERVATIVES?!?!?! It's common sense man. Plain and simple.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> That's the stuff i want to disappear.
> 
> Because i contacted these gais but didn't hear back from them yet.
> 
> http://www.reputationhawk.com/


 
What do you actually expect these guys to do?  Make it magically disappear?  Hack into FreeRepublic.com and remove your info?  No, that would be an illegal service, you can rest assured they can't do that for you. Your *only* bet would be to contact the FreeRepublic.com adminstrators and ask them very, very nicely to remove your information.  If that fails, legal options would be the next step.

However I would suggest you just get over it.  So a bunch Republicans know that you're a gay plushiphile furry who is obsessed with SecondLife and they know where you live and what your full name is.

Do you think some of them are gonna like, hunt you down?  The wrost they could do is order you some pizzas?  Prank phonecalls?

Really, it's far more likely that your neighbour is a serial killer and you can rest assured that he TOTALLY knows where you live.

Besides, as it seems, you don't have a 'real life', you just have a SecondLife, so I wouldn't worry about any real life reprocutions for this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> That's the stuff i want to disappear.
> 
> Because i contacted these gais but didn't hear back from them yet.
> 
> http://www.reputationhawk.com/


They are a company who would charge you on the thousands chances are. They seem to be the type who deal with corporate fat cats.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> They are a company who would charge you on the thousands chances are. They seem to be the type who deal with corporate fat cats.



Well i'm not wealthy,i've been having to go on a diet of Ramen.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Again, there is nothing that these people can do for you; You need to pick up the pieces and *move on*. In time, nobody will remember who you are or what you did anyway. Use a different username, make sure that your LJ accounts have had their posts hidden from public viewing (why the heck did you do that to begin with?), etc etc etc. You can't just screw up and expect someone else to magically blow all trace of you off the internet and give a stern talking-to to the people who would repost the information to tell them to play nice.

*Especially when you're dealing with the ultra-right-wing*.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> I'm not a troll,i belong to a well-known anti-griefer group in SL that hunts down and reports griefers.



You have posted off-topic discussions about Second Life where they were not welcome or wanted, and you have complained when other members complained about such posts.  The effect was disruption of topics and disregard of forum rules, which does classify you as a form of Internet troll.

As for your original question, the sort of service you are looking for will cost you a small fortune and several years of your time and theirs, and even from the best of them the results will be incomplete or worse.

The best thing to do on your budget is to do exactly what everyone else in this thread has suggested: recognize and admit to yourself the mistakes you've made, learn from them, shed the Internet identity you made those mistakes with (since some of them were apparently doozies), and move on without repeating them.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> That's the stuff i want to disappear.
> 
> Because i contacted these gais but didn't hear back from them yet.
> 
> http://www.reputationhawk.com/



Waste of money. How do YOU expect Google to remove YOUR search entries?

Only changing your behaviorial habits can change your reputation, if it's not too late.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Going a little further, I'm fairly sure that this kind of service is a scam. I mean, seriously, what are they going to do?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2009)

Hacking into a private website's database and deleting user info is illegal so it has to be a scam. You made your mark on the internet OP, now deal with it. I made mine but I'm not whining about it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Going a little further, I'm fairly sure that this kind of service is a scam. I mean, seriously, what are they going to do?


 
It's probably more meant for buisnesses, where they'll help you manipulate the information on the internet that you DO have authority over to get higher ratings in Search Engines.  Then make it so good stuff shows up before bad stuff, if possible under the circumstances.

I actually really doubt that 'delete your name from the internet' is actually what these guys do.  I think they're more consultants and assitants for big bucks.


----------



## pickledance (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Going a little further, I'm fairly sure that this kind of service is a scam. I mean, seriously, what are they going to do?



Agreed. When was the last time you've seen a legitimate business site who's main page is testimonials and "as seen on" crap.

I think OP is being pretty god damn naive. The internet isn't some kind of magic social bubble. You still need basic social skills and understanding that not everyone is going to agree with you. Especially when it comes to Christians and conservatives that you are choosing to push your personal fandoms/fetishes on them. Grow up OP and learn that there are consequences for your actions.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

So did somebody actually drop dox on the OP, or is he just being harassed online and not IRL?

If it's the former, I'll be amazed--it would mean that there _is_ justice in the world.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So did somebody actually drop dox on the OP, or is he just being harassed online and not IRL?


 
Someone on line, on a site that appears to be 'The Republican Version Of 4chan' (Yes, it's as terrifying as you imagine it to be), posted his name, where he lives, the link to where he got that information on, some LJ posts and other stuff.

Renaissancefan98 then proceeded to shit bricks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Someone on line, on a site that appears to be 'The Republican Version Of 4chan' (Yes, it's as terrifying as you imagine it to be), posted his name, where he lives, the link to where he got that information on, some LJ posts and other stuff.
> 
> Renaissancefan98 then proceeded to shit bricks.


Awesome!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Someone on line, on a site that appears to be 'The Republican Version Of 4chan' (Yes, it's as terrifying as you imagine it to be), posted his name, where he lives, the link to where he got that information on, some LJ posts and other stuff.
> 
> Renaissancefan98 then proceeded to shit bricks.



Except had none of that information existed on the internets to begin with, there wouldn't be a problem. =D


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know whether it's ok to open a 2nd account on this board or not? 

Because i would like to start over and leave everything behind.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Does anyone know whether it's ok to open a 2nd account on this board or not?
> 
> Because i would like to start over and leave everything behind.


It's not, and we'd know it was you right away, because all you ever talk about is Second Life.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Does anyone know whether it's ok to open a 2nd account on this board or not?
> 
> Because i would like to start over and leave everything behind.


 
This is the same thing you do with SecondLife. You arn't accomplishing anything in real life, so you run to SL and hide behind an avatar. Now you want to shed one online identity after you fucked up with this one.

How about you just change what you do with your current identity? Maybe demonstrate that you actually have a personality BEHIND SecondLife? If you have one to demonstrate that is.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2009)

Completely starting over would also involve changing your character, name and possibly interests. You would also have to stop incessantly babbling about Second Life all over the place so people cannot identify you as the Hawaiian Second Life playing 32 year old tiger. Even changing email address can work to some extent if needed.

The only people who would know it could be you would be site admins, who can see your IP address/range on forums.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Does anyone know whether it's ok to open a 2nd account on this board or not?
> 
> Because i would like to start over and leave everything behind.



The official answer is in the Forum Rules announcement:



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> *Forum Rules* - Edit Date 10/5/2009
> 
> *Limitations:*
> 
> Multiple accounts by the same user are only allowed with approval from the staff.


----------



## Carenath (Nov 5, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Does anyone know whether it's ok to open a 2nd account on this board or not?
> 
> Because i would like to start over and leave everything behind.


Yes *IF* you are staff or have permission (best ask ArshesNei or Surgat).


----------



## Eraun (Nov 5, 2009)

OP, as people in this thread have already said, you've made your bed. Now lie in it.

And don't bump your own goddamn threads, it just makes you look like a douchebag.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

Eraun said:


> OP, as people in this thread have already said, you've made your bed. Now lie in it.
> 
> And don't bump your own goddamn threads, it just makes you look like a douchebag.


Yeah, really. It's not like threads last less than a week here...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

Eraun said:


> OP, as people in this thread have already said, you've made your bed. Now lie in it.


 
It's not even a BAD bed.  I mean big deal, Republican 4chan knows his name and where he lives.  It's highly unlikely that anything will come of it.  If he STOPS acting like he did in the past, it'll disappear into the past.

See all those people on Encyclopedia Dramatica who have their stupidity follow them forever?  That's because they also keep repeating their stupidity.  They don't just shrug it off and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Caroline589gored (Jul 21, 2010)

I also agree with what Glaice and others said above it will take time and patience. You would be surprised with how many companies (and people) utilize ORM (Online Reputation Managment) these days. I would suggest Googling the term and checking out all the various blogs and companies that provide the services. Try this blog, I think it might help you out: http://www.repequityblog.com/RepEquity Blog

-Caroline


----------



## Browder (Jul 21, 2010)

You have dredged this post from the annals of time. Plus the original poster is banned. You're new and please don't do this again.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> You have dredged this post from the annals of time. Plus the original poster is banned. You're new and please don't do this again.


 Wow, that was one hell of a necro-post he did.  I think its inexcusable.  You would have to go through dozens of pages in a topic section to find something from November 2009.


----------



## Caroline589gored (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll make sure not to do it again.

@N016 its a she not HE! , and I didn't go through pages of posts I found the topic on Google.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2010)

Woahhhhhh. This is one hell of a necro. How did you even find it?


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Woahhhhhh. This is one hell of a necro. How did you even find it?


 Apparently Google..but a necro's still a necro


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Counter-productive, but can we please just let this die now?

No this doesnt require a response, your absence from posting can confirm the acknowledgement of my post. Don't post.

Don't.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 21, 2010)

In during lock.


----------

